# Just an interesting observation...



## abax (Aug 2, 2014)

I've been using K-Lite for just about a year and have been very satisfied
with the growth of my plants. However, on impulse, I fertilized with 
Miracle Grow Orchid Food a couple of times and I'm getting Paph. buds all over the place for such a small collection (60 or thereabouts). Now I'm
wondering why the sudden bud popping. The buds aren't all Brachy either.
Perhaps it's seasonal, perhaps the plants needed just a tiny bit more potassium? Any speculation is invited. I'm just a bit puzzled.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2014)

can you tell us whats in MG?


----------



## Ray (Aug 2, 2014)

I believe there is no cause and effect relationship there, Angela.

First there is the fact that these plants just don't react very quickly to nutrient changes, and secondly, if they did, it would be in response to some sort of deficiency, and I suspect that it would have been manifested in the growth first, and you'd have noticed.

FWIW, I have recently had a pretty large-scale assortment of "bud popping" lately, too, and I am still keeping everything on a strict K-Lite diet, since 11/11.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 2, 2014)

Darn it, where's my budpoppinalooza? This is usually my slow time of the year for blooms, and 2014 is proving to be no exception.

I concur with Ray in the respect that, if there were any nutrient deficiencies that would prevent the plants from blooming, there would have been signs in the foliage. But ....

As far as speculation, let's say, just by random coincidence you had a number of plants that were fully mature, and potentially ready to bloom. Perhaps a slight, but sudden change in the root zone environment (pH maybe?) was/is enough to coax things to bloom.

Then again, if you're not growing indoors, and the temps in your part of Kentucky are doing what they're doing around here (we've had several stints of unseasonably cool weather), you might also have to give that some of the credit.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 2, 2014)

There is a fair amount of evidence that a recent fire can induce flowering in a whole host of plant species. My understanding is that it is partially caused by a sudden increase in 'pot ash', obviously high in potassium. The time delay in the cause-effect is not long at all, so why not in orchids as well? (I don't think this has anything to do with a low level of K as a maintenance formula, but perhaps a spike in K is enough to induce flowering in orchids as well?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 2, 2014)

The fire explanation has lost a lot of support. So far as orchids are concerned (back in South Africa) the amazing mass bloomings of Disa racemosa were previously accredited to fire but there is now enough observational data to think that the issue is light and not fire ash. D racemosa growin in full sun will flower every year. This is the same for Satryrium etc... My tiny Bartholina burmiana flowered every year I had it even though all the field guides say it is only flowers after fire---which is the only time the plants get enough light and are able to be seen by people.

Since this is the season for Paph bud formation, I would think the Miracle Grow is just coincidence. But a controlled experiment would settle the issue.


----------



## Justin (Aug 2, 2014)

i agree what you are seeing is probably just the result of the past year of good culture.

That being said I am a huge fan of the miracle-gro orchid food esp. for multi-floral Paphs. I've been using it for a year, and this summer I'm having the best growing season ever. 

Of course fertilizer is just one variable, and I've made other improvements such as more frequent watering and use of kelp extract. 

Other factors for me are that I've culled poorly growing plants, and the seedling stock I've grown from flasks over the past 8 years is finally getting big and picking up critical mass.

But whatever you are doing it is clearly working. Can't wait to see some more pics!


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2014)

I think I agree with Ray who knows way more than I do. I suppose it is
coincidence, but sometimes these little oddities are intriguing. Perhaps
I watch my Paphs. too closely for every little change. I love K-Lite and
wouldn't switch permanently.

Mr. Potter, we are having unseasonably cool weather and rain, but my
greenhouse conditions are consistent most of the time. 

Justin, keep your fingers crossed. I have four buds on Doll's Kobold, one
bud just about to open on hainanensis, a bud on wardii, bud coming along
on one of my henrys and In-Charm Cloud. I'm all aquiver with excitement!


----------



## eaborne (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Ray (Aug 5, 2014)

abax said:


> I think I agree with Ray who knows way more than I do.


I love you, but don't be foolish in your estimation of my knowledge!

I cannot count the number of times I've gone to the greenhouse, saw stuff exploding into bloom, and then got frustrated because I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what I may have done to foster that.


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2014)

I love you too, but I never over-estimate anyone's knowledge...too cocky
myself to do that. You still know waaaay more than I do, kiddo.

Little things that happen in the greenhouse always fascinate me, especially
since I'm very new to Paphs. and Phrags. The mystery is part of the
allure of slipper orchids, don't you think?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2014)

The mystery to me is why so many people go ga-ga over paphs/slippers :rollhappy: especially those big things. But to each their own!


----------



## abax (Aug 14, 2014)

What kinds of orchids do you grow cnyos?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2014)

oh, a lot of this and that, mostly species. i do have some paphs and phrags but I don't ascribe any particular mystique to them like many do. I would love to be able to grow more terrestrials from many places like australia and africa/europe given the right place to grow them


----------



## abax (Aug 15, 2014)

Perhaps the mystery is how to grow them well for me!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2014)

Then perhaps I would share that mystery (in not growing them well)


----------



## Justin (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting. I am completely insane about Paphs.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 16, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Then perhaps I would share that mystery (in not growing them well)




I share your "mystery". So why am I a member of this board? Believe it or not, this board was one of the earliest forums to discuss in detail Neofinetia falcata.

My orchid society should actually become the Slipper Orchid Society because a vast majority of members grow nothing but Silppers. I'd like to buy a Bessea just to have something to say, but I am afraid it will die before the next meeting! LOL!


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2014)

Agronomists typically attribute phosphorus (not potassium) to bloom forcing. I'm sure Miraclegro has plenty of that too.

But there is a burst of some species blooming after fires. Could be a nutrient/K burst, but could also be extra light from having the overgrowth and competition burned off.

The amount of NPK a plant needs is pretty minimal compared to the amount of water, carbon and sunlight a plant uses to make growths fruits and flowers. I doubt our plants are ever lacking for inorganic nutrients and are probably more responsive to fluctuations in light and temperature.

No telling:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2014)

MattWoelfsen said:


> I share your "mystery". So why am I a member of this board? Believe it or not, this board was one of the earliest forums to discuss in detail Neofinetia falcata.
> 
> My orchid society should actually become the Slipper Orchid Society because a vast majority of members grow nothing but Silppers. I'd like to buy a Bessea just to have something to say, but I am afraid it will die before the next meeting! LOL!



Matt, is there still a Neofinetia society in the US? Are you a member? How is it doing?

Sorry to divert your thread, Angela.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, there is still a society, albeit a very casual organization. The website is maintained by Peter T. Lin of Diamond Orchids. It usually sponsors a Fukiran Show and Judging in the fall in southern Cqlifornia, that draws vendors like New World Orchids, Seed Engei, and sometimes Orchids Limited. And of course Neonuts. 

http://fukiransoa.weebly.com


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks, Matt. I'm not surprised that Peter is involved! Thanks also for the link.


----------

